# new pup



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey guys i posted a while back about a pedigree on a dog i was going to get. Just wanted to keep you guys posted i did end up getting him he turned 8 weeks yesterday. What do you guys think?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love him and his wrinkle head!!! So cute what's his name?


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

His name is chief


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I love him!!!! Adorable!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah thanks i've had him for 2 weeks hes a smart little guy picks up on everything


----------



## bull_dog (Aug 13, 2014)

Heres another one i took it today


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw I miss having a puppy


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great looking pup bull_dog. Thanks for sharing. It will be fun watching Chief grow.

Joe


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats on the pup! What blood?


----------

